# Humminbird AutoChart PRO PC Software



## Pointi (9. März 2017)

Hallo ,

ein Kollege und ich überlegen uns die Software zu kaufen. Nun zu meiner Frage, ist es möglich das wir das Programm teilen (er auf seinem und ich auf meinem PC) oder ist das aufgrund von Registrierung ect. nicht möglich? 

Dicke Fische
Pointi


----------



## Hybrid (9. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird AutoChart PRO PC Software*

was Du nicht willst was man Dir tut, das füg auch keinem anderen zu ....


----------



## FlitzeZett (10. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird AutoChart PRO PC Software*

Volle Funktion nur bei Registration soweit ich weiss


----------



## Pointi (11. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird AutoChart PRO PC Software*

okay danke.


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird AutoChart PRO PC Software*

Ihr könntet es auf einer Virtual Machine installieren, auf die ihr beide VPN Zugriff habt.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird AutoChart PRO PC Software*



Pointi schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> ein Kollege und ich überlegen uns die Software zu kaufen. Nun zu meiner Frage, ist es möglich das wir das Programm teilen (er auf seinem und ich auf meinem PC) oder ist das aufgrund von Registrierung ect. nicht möglich?
> 
> ...


Ganz offiziell ist *ein User* *und 2 Pc`s*, steht auch auf der Verpackung.
Ich habe mir Autochart Pro geholt und nutze es auf meinem Hauptrechner und auf dem Laptop wenn ich in Holland bin.


----------

